# M7????



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Longun said:


> Its not a full auto. There is a manual option on the car, looked like a triptronic type system up/down shifting on the auto leaver.
> 
> I'll get some picks of it. Had M badges on however they all got removed as he was fed up of people always trying to race it.
> 
> ...


:tsk:

It IS a full auto, with torque converter and everything. THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS AN M7 period. Your friend is full of it.

The steptronic transmission, which the 750i (most likely what that car started out as), allows you to "lock" the torque converter down and lock the automatic transmission in gear. It is NOTHING like a manual. It is a full on automatic transmission.


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Scotty and I saw a 325Xi badged with an ///M badge on the way home from Laguna Seca.
> 
> HELLO! The 325Xi is the slowest 3 series you can get in the United States!


Wouldn't the 325XiT be the slowest 3 series? :dunno:

Thrasherlife


----------



## Longun (Aug 4, 2003)

The guy has enough money to buy BMW. Is there no room in your heads for the possibility that this prototype M7 was made and then sold? I'll get some pics it will be the best way. Bring on the flames.......


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Longun said:


> The guy has enough money to buy BMW. Is there no room in your heads for the possibility that this prototype M7 was made and then sold? I'll get some pics it will be the best way. Bring on the flames.......


Um, even Mr. Quandt can't get an M7 if it's NEVER MADE.

There ARE prototype Ms that are made, like the E39 M5 Touring but those NEVER leave the factory, when they do it's driven by BMW employees. Your "friend" has either a 7 series that someone badged (like say, the dealership) as an M7 or he's full of it.

Doesn't matter if he's got enough $$$ to buy the whole world. It didn't come from the factory badged as an M7 and BMW has NEVER made an M7, not even a prototype.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Thrasherlife said:


> Wouldn't the 325XiT be the slowest 3 series? :dunno:
> 
> Thrasherlife


I wouldn't be quite so certain about that...Maybe top speed, but the wagons come with a much more aggressive differential. For example, the 325iT's 0-60 time is equivalent to 325i 0-60 despite the heavier weight, simply because it's got a 3.46 rear differential.

Wouldn't be surprised if a 325XiT can outrun a 325Xi.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> I wouldn't be quite so certain about that...Maybe top speed, but the wagons come with a much more aggressive differential. For example, the 325iT's 0-60 time is equivalent to 325i 0-60 despite the heavier weight, simply because it's got a 3.46 rear differential.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if a 325XiT can outrun a 325Xi.


BMW puts the same rear end ratios in xi and xiT, at least according to current specs. (3.23 for MT, 3.46 for AT) Thus, BMWNA rates 0-60 for 325xiA at 8.8, 325xiTA at 9.0. 525iT is 8.9.

I've heard that there is a person in N.Cal who claims he has a factory E46M3 sedan. BS. This doesn't exist either.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> BMW puts the same rear end ratios in xi and xiT, at least according to current specs. (3.23 for MT, 3.46 for AT) Thus, BMWNA rates 0-60 for 325xiA at 8.8, 325xiTA at 9.0. 525iT is 8.9.
> 
> I've heard that there is a person in N.Cal who claims he has a factory E46M3 sedan. BS. This doesn't exist either.


I've seen someone driving around in a BEAT UP first generation 7 series and they put an ///M badge on it. You think that's the M7 he's talking about? :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

The HACK said:


> I've seen someone driving around in a BEAT UP first generation 7 series and they put an ///M badge on it. You think that's the M7 he's talking about? :dunno:


Dunno, though I have a pic of a E23 at the LACCA Picnic 2 years ago with a S38 in it, parked next to a 745i Turbo. :dunno:


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I wouldn't be quite so certain about that...Maybe top speed, but the wagons come with a much more aggressive differential. For example, the 325iT's 0-60 time is equivalent to 325i 0-60 despite the heavier weight, simply because it's got a 3.46 rear differential.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if a 325XiT can outrun a 325Xi.


Interesting... I didn't know that. You learn something everyday 

Thrasherlife


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

*850csi was no M8*

The 850csi was a great car, but I think it was more like our 330i performance package than an M Car. Sure it had an M on the engine cover, but my girfriends 2.5l Z3 has an M on its steering wheel.

The real M8 never made production. But the engine was later utilized in another creation...

The McLaren F1.

B


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Mpire said:


> The 850csi was a great car, but I think it was more like our 330i performance package than an M Car. Sure it had an M on the engine cover, but my girfriends 2.5l Z3 has an M on its steering wheel.
> B


You have a point about the overuse of the M emblem on non M cars...however, in the case of the 850CSi this is not the case. It truly is an M car and deserved to be badged as such but wasn't.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Bruce said:


> You have a point about the overuse of the M emblem on non M cars...however, in the case of the 850CSi this is not the case. It truly is an M car and deserved to be badged as such but wasn't.


I disagree. The M8 was under development. It had a much more powerful V12 due in part to the four valves per cylinder. The engine in the 850csi is the M70, where as the engine in the McLaren is the S70. It could be the M72 and S72, not sure. But still, its not an M branded engine. its more of a performance package like the new 330I PP or even the X5 4.6is.

So, the original M8 was planned to be a super-car fast sub 5 second rocket with flared fenders and the works. But it was killed because they couldnt see a place in the market for an ultra exclusive M8. So they beefed up a regular 850i, but it was no M.

B


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

They really were going to make one, but it got cut.

And it had the same multiple throttle intake as all the M cars of the era and today. There is no such technology on the 850csi. The engine was used in the McLaren F1 with no mods until they decided to give it more grunt for racing.

B


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Yes we are splitting hairs here...

True there was a true M8 that was under development but got axed. The 850CSi has an engine reworked by M (yes it is coded S70), plus a different suspension, etc etc etc. 

BMW counts all 850CSi's in the official number of M cars produced. While not a full blown M8 Bmw couinting as an M is good enough in my book.


----------

